
Bill and Melinda Gates: Changing the world - shawndumas
http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/talktojazeera/2012/08/2012830123030716320.html
======
crick88
Bill & Melinda Gates played an important role in eradicating polio from India.
Now they are working on sanitation solutions and helping AIDS patients.

-Ex-Volunteer for Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation

